# Seaweed (nori) and hedgehogs?



## Kfraser (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi.
I absolutely adore Nori snacks, and my hedgie, Honor, seems to be interested in the smell. Does anyone know the possible effects on a hedgehog? 
Ingredients: organic seaweed, sea salt, organic sunflower oil
No MSG, No Sugar
It's very high in vitamins and minerals, but other than that it is pretty much bereft of nutrition, so I wouldn't be feeding it to her except as a treat while I eat it.
Thank you 
Honor & Kara


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd have to say that it's way too salty. I sometimes find them too salty as well. 

Unless you can find unsalted kind, I probably wouldn't feed it.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Agreed. I don't think there's be anything wrong with seaweed on its own, the salt is the problem. I realize seaweed is always going to be salty because of where it's grown, but a kind without any added salt would be a better option. I'd still only use it as a treat, in that case.


----------

